# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  रात में जागने वालों को है डायबिटीज का खतरा

## Apurv Sharma

कहते हैं सोए बिना नहीं रह सकता है। और ये बात सच भी है, पर्याप्त नींद लेना लेना न सिर्फ शारीरिक स्वास्थ्य के लिये बल्कि मानसिक स्वास्थ्य के लिये भी बेहद जरूरी होती है। हाल में आए एक शोध के अनुसार सुबह जल्दी जगने वाले लोगों के बनिस्पद रात में जागने वाले लोगों में मधुमेह और चयापचयी समस्याओं होने की आशंका अधिक होता है, फिर भले ही दोनों ने बराबर मात्रा में ही नींद क्यों न ली हो। साथ ही रात को देर तक जागने वाले लोगों में मधुमेह का जोखिम भी अधिक होता है। तो चलिये विस्तार से जानें कि ये माजरा भला क्या है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है की जो लोग रात में देर से सोते हैं उनमें सुबह जल्दी जगने वालों के मुकाबले डायबिटीज या फिर मांसेपशियों संबंधी समस्याओं का जोखिम अधिक होता है। किम के मुताबिक, रात में जगने वालों की प्रवृत्ति के चलते नींद की खराब गुणवत्ता और धूम्रपान, देर रात में खाना खाने की आदत व सुस्त जीवनशैली आदि हो सकते हैं। इस अध्ययन में 1,620 लोगों को शामिल किया गया और उनकी सोने की आदतों तथा चयापचय प्रक्रिया का गहन अध्ययन किया गया।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मधुमेह रोगी :- 

*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*रात की नींद नहीं होती पूरी :-*कई बार लोग सोचते है की रात को जागने और दिन में सोकर वे अपनी नींद पूरी कर सकते हैं। लेकिन ऐसा संभव नहीं होता है।  क्योंकि रात की नींद ही सही मायने में शरीर व दिमाग को आराम दे सकती है। यदि हम रात को न सोएं और फिर भले ही पूरे दिन सोते रहें तब भी नींद पूरी नहीं होगी। अगर आप कभी-कभार ऐसा करते हैं तो नुकसान नहीं है, लेकिन इसे आदत बना लेने पर यह एक बड़ी परेशानी बन जाती है। इसलिए आपको चाहिए कि आप सोने का सही नियम बनाएं और देर रात तक जागने के बजाए रात को जल्दी सोएं और सुबह जल्दी उठ जाएं। यह आपके दिमाग व शरीर दोनों के लिए लाभदायक होगा।

----------

